# Missing icons etc?



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have just connected my pc to a tv with an hdmi cable,I am now missing the x button top right to close pages,minimise button and the 2 arrows top left to go back or forward a page,the task bar at the bottom is there but nearly out of view so I can't see what the icons say,does anyone know how to fix this please?I use windows 10 and firefox


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

You need to likely change to a SUPPORTED resolution for the display.


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

Any idea how?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Right click on the desktop and select screen resolution option. Then choose one from the drop down box that allows you to see the full screen.


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

I had to go to 800 x 600 and it only just shows those icons they are still half hidden and the picture now only fills the middle of the screen I have lost a few inches each side,are there any other things I could try?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Just a shot in the dark. See if the manufacturer of your TV web site has any drivers for Win 10 for that TV model


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Lunarlander beat me to it. It might help to post the TV model here as well for us.


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi its a panasonic tx32lxd70 which is an old tv,things have gone bad to worse,I was tinkering around and clicked on an option maintain display scaling and now I gave nothing,switched pc o and off a cople of times and its still connected as show zoostorm logo when booting but nothing after that what can i press to get pc visible on tv screen?


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

well I don't know what happened there I have gone back to my old cable vga to vga yesterday it had a yellow screen but now it's fine,everything in the correct place but no sound?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

VGA won't carry sound, just video. You can use the VGA for picture and then a separate , probably 3.5mm cable, for sound.


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

Got no picture with any leads after I tried to change the setting from maintain display scaling


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Model of graphic card?


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Connections by VGA/image and components/audio.


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks that tv will only show the zoostorm logo on the
Screen when pc is switched on but wont show any further images than that so cant even adjust the res now,but if I pull out the vga lead and connect it to my old monitor it works fine,and my desktop screen is there waiting,strange


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sounds like there is an issue with the tv at this point. 97% of TV's out there are either 1366x768 (720p) or 1920x1080 (1080p), excluding anything 4K which obviously is a different resolution. Has this TV EVER worked before the way you are trying to connect it?


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

Only for an hour or so yesterday the screen had a yelliw appearance after hooking up to the pc via vga to pc connection on tv,I then tried a different approach and plugged in an adaptor from amazon that uses vga connecton on back of pc and has an adaptor that connects to hdmi cable and other end connects to hdmi port on tv,the tv was second hand and may well have issues not disclosed at purchase


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

It worked yesterday via vga to vga but the screen was yellow,got a vga to hdmi adaptor today and it worked but some icons where missing,pc displays on monitor and when I plug vga in to tv it shows desktop for 2 seconds each time then the picture disappears


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

Each time I switch tv and pc off connect with vga connection from pc to tv it shows zoostorm pc name on tv then bios screen for a couple of seconds,then nothing more this happens each time so it is making a connection,but if I then unplug vga from tv and plug it in monitor the windows log in screen is waiting for me and it works fine


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Model of graphic card?
Try this procedure used by me - PC with 1366x768 graphics card and Sony TV with VGA socket for PC - HDMI jack I do not use because the video card has max res 1366x768 and output socket VGA only):
1. Turn off your computer and TV.
2. Connect both devices with a VGA cable and audio cable according to the instructions.
2. Turn on only the TV and select your computer as the input device - page 35.
3. Then turn on the PC.
In my case, it checks the operating modes (depending on the graphics card) and then selects a compatible mode ie 1366x768 and launches Windows 10.
Earlier I had a computer connected to the monitor and predicting work with a TV set my card to 1366x768 mode.
That is why I ask what graphics card you have and how did you set it?


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

123Zbyniek said:


> Model of graphic card?
> Try this procedure used by me - PC with 1366x768 graphics card and Sony TV with VGA socket for PC - HDMI jack I do not use because the video card has max res 1366x768 and output socket VGA only):
> 1. Turn off your computer and TV.
> 2. Connect both devices with a VGA cable and audio cable according to the instructions.
> ...


Hi how do I set my card to that res?And how do I find what card I have? Thanks


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Your post #18:
"Each time I switch tv and pc off connect with vga connection from pc to tv it shows zoostorm pc name on tv then bios screen for a couple of seconds,then nothing more this happens each time so it is making a connection,*but if I then unplug vga from tv and plug it in monitor the windows log in screen is waiting for me and it works fine."*
See what card you have with the monitor connected.
Hardware manager -> Graphic card (name) -> Properties -> Details -> ID)








Can you set 1366x768 for your monitor?
If so, do it.


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi all it says is I have Intel HD graphics it wont let me change the res the box is greyed


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Please provide more detailed card details by post # 21.
Exact name - Intel HD ????? and ID (hardware identifier).


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

123Zbyniek said:


> Please provide more detailed card details by post # 21.
> Exact name - Intel HD ????? and ID (hardware identifier).


Hi how do I find the exact name ?


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

123Zbyniek said:


> Please provide more detailed card details by post # 21.
> Exact name - Intel HD ????? and ID (hardware identifier).


 Card name: Intel(R) HD Graphics
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Type: Full Device
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0402&SUBSYS_85341043&REV_06
Device Status: 0180200A [DN_DRIVER_LOADED|DN_STARTED|DN_DISABLEABLE|DN_NT_ENUMERATOR|DN_NT_DRIVER]
Device Problem Code: No Problem
Driver Problem Code: Unknown
Display Memory: 2000 MB
Dedicated Memory: 112 MB
Shared Memory: 1888 MB
Current Mode: 800 x 600 (32 bit) (60Hz)


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Data in green rectangle.


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Now O.K.


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

I assume its integrated on motherboard so might not have its own number


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

1. Can your monitor work at 1366x768 resolution (like Panasonic TX32LXD70 TV)?
2. Check the available graphics card resolution when connecting your monitor.
3. In the graphics card driver, I found information about available resolutions of 1280x720 and 1920x1080 (probably the maximum for different processors). Other materials also have 1360x768 and 1680x1050 resolutions, but these are missing on your TV for the VGA / PC socket.
4. Using the computer connected to the monitor, check available resolutions and see if it is available 1366x768 as in the TV. If not, then find another common for PC and TV - maybe 1280x720?


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

When pc plugged in to monitor it wont let me see any other or change resolution,thr box has been greyed out and it wont let me change it or select another,yesterday it would let me,but now it wont


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Which graphics card and monitor drivers have you installed (version)?
What is the monitor model?


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

monitor model made by DGM ltv 2002
Intel hd graphics version 20.19.15.4531

Think the monitor was just plug and play,I dont know how I would find drivers for it?The above driver version is for pc graphics


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

According to manual of monitor (page 16):








As a result, it is not possible to determine which resolutions the graphics card has.
Monitor DGM LTV-2002 - 640x480
Panasonic TX32LXD70 Monitor:








My proposition:
1. Connect the PC to the DGM monitor via VGA and set the resolution to 640x480.
The same resolution is available on the Panasonic TX32LXD70.
2. Turn off Windows 10, PC and monitor DGM.
3. Connect the PC to the Panasonic monitor via VGA and run Windows 10.
Panasonic has a VGA mode available 640x480 and the image should show up in this
resolution. Perhaps Windows 10 will automatically detect that the graphics card
can work in a higher resolution with Panasonic and so on
will set (my case).
4. If the image at 640x480 resolution is selected as the cooperation mode
please check what other resolutions are available from above for Panasonic
TX32LXD70 and try to set for example 1024x768.
Resolution 1366x768 is problematic. On the internet I found only the ability to work card at 1360x768 but who knows.


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

I can't change the resolution the boxes on the option screen to change it are greyed out


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Answer on my each point from post #33.


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

Can't change the res on tv or montor,will just have to use old monitir I think,shame,it's strange how it works though for 2 seconds on tv but then goes off,so the signal does get through,I have tried all you said on point 33 but no effect,thanks anyway


----------



## wilson1973 (Jun 5, 2009)

I Think it was something to do with the windows creator update
MICROSOFT did a fresh install for me online and it's better now,thanks


----------



## simian (Sep 10, 2017)

Good news, I was going to suggest to look and see if you hadnt entered tablet mode somewhere.  Glad its working now.


----------

